# Go ahead vote for Cruz.... and watch your public lands disappear



## #1DEER 1-I (Sep 10, 2007)




----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

So vote for Cruz and have no where to hunt, or vote for Hillary and have nothing to hunt with.

Worst election choices ever....


-DallanC


----------



## #1DEER 1-I (Sep 10, 2007)

DallanC said:


> So vote for Cruz and have no where to hunt, or vote for Hillary and have nothing to hunt with.
> 
> Worst election choices ever....
> 
> -DallanC


After years of being told the sky is falling and you're going to lose your guns because of the democrats how far has it really got? Of all the people to do it, don't you believe Obama would be the one who would have already took your guns? Strange, I still have more guns and more semi-automatic rifles than I did when Obama went into office. I also have a lot more ammunition. The 2nd amendment protects my right to have firearms, there's nothing in the constitution that requires public land to exist. I agree, some crappy election choices though.


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

#1DEER 1-I said:


> After years of being told the sky is falling and you're going to lose your guns because of the democrats how far has it really got? Of all the people to do it, don't you believe Obama would be the one who would have already took your guns? Strange, I still have more guns and more semi-automatic rifles than I did when Obama went into office. I also have a lot more ammunition. The 2nd amendment protects my right to have firearms, there's nothing in the constitution that requires public land to exist. I agree, some crappy election choices though.


I dont want to derail the current topic, but facts are there was a ban on semi-automatic weapons by Hillarys Husband. If we get a liberal SC justice replacement, and Hillary in the Whitehouse, I think its a guaranteed thing to see the Assault weapons ban brought back.

And frankly, I firmly believe a semi-auto 12GA shotgun is actually more dangerous than a AR15... so when some liberal figures that out, expect them to be included in a ban.

I have zero doubt, none what-so-ever there will be a renewed ban on firearm types again in my lifetime.

-DallanC


----------



## Packfish (Oct 30, 2007)

So vote for Cruz and have no where to hunt, or vote for Hillary and have nothing to hunt with.

Worst election choices ever....

true - but for so many more reasons than that


----------



## #1DEER 1-I (Sep 10, 2007)

Agreed, I would vote for neither of those were my two options.


----------



## Packout (Nov 20, 2007)

Sad state of affairs there. Who cares if you own semi-auto rifles if you have no place to shoot them.


----------



## Catherder (Aug 2, 2008)

Looking at things pragmatically, the sportmans best solution is to have the "D"s control one branch of government and the "R"s the other. (like it is now) 

As it stands at the moment, we could get that again. Unless the "R"s defecate all over themselves to such an extent that they lose both houses of congress, I think they will hang on there and I simply do not see any of their uninspiring candidates beating Hillary for the White house. 

That said, I fully agree with what has been said that this years presidential race offers the worst set of choices in my memory. :sad:


----------



## #1DEER 1-I (Sep 10, 2007)

I actually think Donald Trump Jr. would be a better candidate than his father, if Donald Trump being the only Republican candidate willing to publicly endorse public lands is our best option I could vote for Donald Trump. His son seems like a real hunter who actually understands hunting, the importance of public lands, and our second amendment:


----------



## Packfish (Oct 30, 2007)

Catherder- this was all explained in the PRINCESS BRIDE
*Inigo*: I swear on my honor as a CLINTON
*Westley*: No good. I've known too many CLINTONS


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

Cruz: Dinosaurs lived with Adam and Eve in the Garden of Eden










-DallanC


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)




----------



## #1DEER 1-I (Sep 10, 2007)




----------



## Springville Shooter (Oct 15, 2010)

DallanC said:


> So vote for Cruz and have no where to hunt, or vote for Hillary and have nothing to hunt with.
> 
> Worst election choices ever....
> 
> -DallanC


Neither of these will matter when no one has any money. Pretty hard to think about pleasure shooting, bird watching, and free grazing when your fighting just to obtain the primary needs in life. More people are falling into this category all the time.

I'm still working but barely, and my industry is a fairly decent canary in the proverbial economic coal mine.

To me the only two issues right now are the economy and security.-------SS


----------



## Finnegan (Sep 7, 2007)

If any gun control measure gets passed, it can be undone.

If we give up our public lands, they're gone. There's no going back.


----------



## Springville Shooter (Oct 15, 2010)

Finnegan said:


> If any gun control measure gets passed, it can be undone.
> 
> If we give up our public lands, they're gone. There's no going back.


Oh I beg to differ.....I've personally seen 1000's of acres of private land purchased by the govt. Not saying that I don't support retention of public land, just saying that your particular statement is not necessarily true. Some of the best historic homestead ranches where I grew up are now Property of the BLM, California Department of Fish and Game, Federal Wildlife areas, etc. Get the right folks in office and a whole lot more lands will become owned by the Government. All you need is really really high taxes and tons of regulation. Easy peesie.----SS


----------



## Springville Shooter (Oct 15, 2010)

Google the 'Gover Ranch'. Check out the 'Bend/Sacramento River Recreation Area'. Both private when I was a kid, both public now. Heck, it was big $ to hunt the Gover Ranck 15 years ago. Now it's owned by the BLM land and they kill a few 2 points in there each year.

So it does happen. -----SS


----------



## #1DEER 1-I (Sep 10, 2007)

Springville Shooter said:


> Oh I beg to differ.....I've personally seen 1000's of acres of private land purchased by the govt. Not saying that I don't support retention of public land, just saying that your particular statement is not necessarily true. Some of the best historic homestead ranches where I grew up are now Property of the BLM, California Department of Fish and Game, Federal Wildlife areas, etc. Get the right folks in office and a whole lot more lands will become owned by the Government. All you need is really really high taxes and tons of regulation. Easy peesie.----SS


True. So the land grab advocates and state reps get to take land we have paid for and do with it what they please including selling it to private interests? Then in the future we have the opportunity to buy it a second time? Seems like leaving things public in the first place is the most beneficial and wise pathway. I know you're not advocating the disposal of federal land, I just think public land is a much bigger hurdle than gun control if we end up losing it. I can hunt without a semi automatic weapon. And if the Feds come knocking at my door a 20 round clip isn't going to stop them. I'll take the public lands. I understand why you are focused on the economy, it always seems to be on the verge of collapse. There never seems to be a time we aren't talking about the struggles of the economy and the involvement in wars. Public land disposal has become a well funded agenda of some, and I'll cast my vote against that disposal. There's 7 billion people in this world and growing. Open space, wildlife, wild lands, and productive lands are vital to the future of our nation and generations beyond. As we spoke about through PM the social issues we now face are something else. The world is as good and as bad as it's ever been, and we now have candidates running for president of which I don't fully like or trust any of them. Who knows what the world will look like a decade from now....


----------



## Springville Shooter (Oct 15, 2010)

I'll tell you what 1-I. If the powers that be take away our public lands in Utah, I will take you on an all expenses paid trip to hunt the Gover Ranch. Leave your AR at home though because it is a felony to have it there. Also, you will have to use 100% non-lead ammunition or you will face a huge fine. Also, you will have to leave anything .50 cal at home because those are illegal too. Unlike Utah, they have an impressive force of aggressive wardens(as seen on tv) to make sure that you play strictly by the long list of rules.-----SS


----------



## #1DEER 1-I (Sep 10, 2007)

Springville Shooter said:


> I'll tell you what 1-I. If the powers that be take away our public lands in Utah, I will take you on an all expenses paid trip to hunt the Gover Ranch. Leave your AR at home though because it is a felony to have it there. Also, you will have to use 100% non-lead ammunition or you will face a huge fine. Also, you will have to leave anything .50 cal at home because those are illegal too. Unlike Utah, they have an impressive force of aggressive wardens(as seen on tv) to make sure that you play strictly by the long list of rules.-----SS


So we want to add a "no trespassing" sign to the already long list of rules? Seems like federal law will apply (due to the ESA and other policies) whether it is federal, state, or private land. I would rather keep the land public than just creat privately held closed land and complain about current rules that will end up being applied somehow anyway.


----------



## #1DEER 1-I (Sep 10, 2007)

Worst thing you can do for guns is take away or hurt legitimate uses or reasons for guns. What argument do they use right now? You don't need an assault rifle to go hunting. Guess what? Public lands and access become an issue, which are already shown to be the biggest issues, you hurt hunting and hunter recruitment. You get those, and you start to chip away legitimate uses and reasons for firearms which will only fuel the argument on gun laws. Losing public lands is a big issue, and anyone who supports getting rid of them is just as anti-hunting as someone who wants to take away your guns.


----------



## Packfish (Oct 30, 2007)

I can say I always have been a conservative not a republican- I have always voted for what I thought the best locally- will have a hard time voting a R in Utah.


----------

